
Show HN: Open-Source JavaScript Image Editor Plugin - itchfer
https://scaleflex.github.io/filerobot-image-editor/
======
denis_savenok
Hey team! Where are the images stored once edited?

~~~
itchfer
Hi, you can use either the storage of yours or use our cloudimage.io image
optimization service.

